# spam: Calmar Bicycles is Hiring Mechanics/Assemblers



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

Calmar Bicycles is looking for full and part-time employees to supplement its staff of professionals. We are looking for motivated individuals with a passion for excellence that will help Calmar Bicycles set the standard in the South Bay for customer service and quality repairs. Professional experience in a bike shop is a plus but not required. We are looking for a detail oriented individual who can help us meet our customer's expectations. 

Calmar Bicycles is a growing shop with a long history of exceptional service to mountain bikers and a commitment to great fit for road cyclists. We carry Trek, Specialized, Santa Cruz, Fisher, Redline, BH and Pivot. If you would like to take part in making Calmar Bicycles the best shop in the South Bay, then send your resume to the link below. For more information about Calmar Bicycles, visit our website at www.calmarcycles.com. 

Calmar Bicycles is an EOE.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

Calmar said:


> Calmar Bicycles is looking for full and part-time employees to supplement its staff of professionals. We are looking for motivated individuals with a passion for excellence that will help Calmar Bicycles set the standard in the South Bay for customer service and quality repairs. Professional experience in a bike shop is a plus but not required. We are looking for a detail oriented individual who can help us meet our customer's expectations.
> 
> Calmar Bicycles is a growing shop with a long history of exceptional service to mountain bikers and a commitment to great fit for road cyclists. We carry Trek, Specialized, Santa Cruz, Fisher, Redline, BH and Pivot. If you would like to take part in making Calmar Bicycles the best shop in the South Bay, then send your resume to the link below. For more information about Calmar Bicycles, visit our website at www.calmarcycles.com.
> 
> Calmar Bicycles is an EOE.


Sure you an EOE, but do you have to look like Captain Lou Albano to work there?


----------



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

*Captain Lou Albano*



IRMB said:


> Sure you an EOE, but do you have to look like Captain Lou Albano to work there?


<img src=http://www.wwe.com/content/media/images/Superstars/bio/4903690>

No, we are an EOE. Even the Wild Samoans would be ok..

<img src=http://www.wwe.com/content/media/touts/medium/29062/4493048>


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

Calmar said:


> <img src=http://www.wwe.com/content/media/images/Superstars/bio/4903690>
> 
> No, we are an EOE. Even the Wild Samoans would be ok..
> 
> <img src=http://www.wwe.com/content/media/touts/medium/29062/4493048>


 Why'd you have to go and post of pic of Hollister? I think you just broke my computer screen!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Wow! I laughed so hard when I saw those pics. I needed that!

- Roy


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Calmar is a good group of guys to work with. That's all I have to contribute here.  

fc


----------

